
SFP Decisions are out!  - omarish
http://ycombinator.com/s2007announcements.html#sent
======
rokhayakebe
Reality Check. Anyone who was half serious about this application is hurt
somehow. The reason why it sucks is not so much due to the fact that you are
not going to hang out with "startupreneurs" and PG but because this was a
competition and your product was judged not as good as those that made it.
That is what hurts. Maybe you can take a step back today and take a look at
what you are doing and ask yourself "How can I make better, more simple and
scale it?" or "How can we make people see that this is better than other
products out there and a business can be built around it?" because if you
believe it is great, than maybe you fail to present it the proper way. Take
the rest of the day off. Get a drink, socialize, shut that computer down and
relax. Tomorrow your head will be clear and you can start working on your
startup again. Not because it will make you a millionaire, or because it will
get you respect, but just because that is what you love to do and without it
your Puzzle is just not complete. Ciao'

~~~
abossy
Agreed.

Failure is only a stepping stone toward success. Startup founders, consider
yourselves one step closer.

------
zaidf
To all ya'll shouting "rejection", best thing in my view you can do is START
YOUR START-UP.

YC or any kind of funding is a very helpful aide but at the end of the day
most startups are born out of few guys making something great and THEN seeking
outside help.

Can't wait to see the Valley at last!

------
a5huynh
Rejected. Kind of felt like college applications all over again.

Congrats and good luck to those accepted.

I look at this rejection not as failure, or as any sort of inferiority, but
rather an opportunity to work even harder/efficient/cheaper.

Thank you Y Combinator.

------
omarish
I'll be the first to say that we got rejected.

I'm going to work tonight and it's going the be the best code I've ever
written.

Who heard back?

~~~
danw
Are you still going to get an apartment in Boston/SF and get on with it
anyway?

~~~
jaed
Yeah we are going to be in Boston. Anyone else working on stuff gonna be
around here?

~~~
nostrademons
I'm in Boston and working on a startup.

------
mattjaynes
Bummer to get rejected - just not meant to be for us. Fortunately we are self-
funded and bootstrapping it. YCombinator is really the only funding we would
consider, since it would be much more than just the small funding.

The one relief I have is not having to think so much about an exit. That was
my main concern with taking investment. I really don't have much interest in
thinking about exit strategies. We're much more focused on building a
profitable private company like 37Signals or SmugMug. That may change someday,
but for now that's our sole focus.

Even for those they don't fund, YCombinator puts out a TON of value for early
startups: Paul's essays, Jessica's book, Startup News, Startup School, etc.
That generates huge good-will for them and is a great example for other seed-
funders and VC's to follow.

Thanks YC and thanks to all the contributors here ;)

------
jaed
Congrats to all the winners. And to those that didn't, here's a great link:

<http://www.bvp.com/port/anti.asp>

We're all lucky to even have the opportunity to work on our startups, in a
country that actually rewards people for working hard.

As Steve Jobs said..."Stay hungry. Stay foolish." Have fun!

------
knewjax
Is anyone else more motivated by rejection than acceptance? A passion to prove
yourself and your ideas maybe?

~~~
wensing
Definitely. It also settles the fact that I need to find a day job immediately
rather than possibly 3 months from now. :-)

------
brett
I was pretty certain is was going to be a no the second I had to put two names
in the founders box and one in the "moving to boston" box. Not that I'm sure
that was the only issue, but timing's a bitch. Good luck to anyone going to
Mountain View.

~~~
joshwa
yep, same here.

~~~
johnmurch
Yea, one of our members couldnt, but o well. Maybe next year.

------
schoudha
Good luck to all who got rejected and congrats to those who made it to the
next step. We got rejected also, kind of expected since admittedly we were
more interested in seeing what startup life was like than our actual idea.

My partner and I are off to Silicon Valley anyway for jobs, however the
Y-Combinator process has made us hungrier then ever to ultimately do something
on our own.

I'm going to make sure Google doesn't remain a "blackhole" as PG described it
:)

~~~
patryn20
Hey, where are you networking to find jobs out there?

I have a lot of experience, but not a complete degree. I live in Texas
currently, so I have no real "ins" out in Silicon Valley.

I want to get into either a startup or a job less time-consuming than my
current one. The first gives me startup experiences, while the latter gives me
time to work on my own projects.

Any tips would be GREATLY appreciated.

~~~
herdrick
If you're a programmer, there's no need for having an 'in'. There's plenty of
work. Just show up.

And when it comes time to negotiate salary or rate remember that they need to
be paying you quite a lot more than you were making in Texas.

------
bhb
Same here. Bummer.

Congrats to the winners! And to those who weren't accepted (like me) - go kick
butt anyway.

------
danw
Rejection here too.

~~~
nostrademons
Here three.

~~~
randallsquared
Here four.

~~~
juwo
me five. but you guys were great. so it doesnt figure.

------
dfranke
Rejected :-(

Now I have a decision to make between trying to bootstrap my startup in my
spare time, or accepting a job offer from another startup.

------
abossy
Somebody should start a network for YC-rejects. You could even turn it into an
idea that you apply to YC with!

